# Haunt sounds



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, those are awesome soundtracks, they would be great for specializing. the one of the childrens voices is awesome. i go in a junk store in a town close by all the time. they had this plaque with childrens heads on it with their mouths open like they were singing. i kept thinking about it but i didn't want to pay $5.00 for it. when i saw the haunting, i knew i wanted it. i went back and was kind of eyeing it and the owner said, 'that has been here so long i would be glad to get rid of it, how about $3.00?" i purchased it and put it in my lab that year. my sister jan was Dr. Jankinstein, and the difference between Dr. Frankenstien and Dr. Jankinstien was, frankenstien worked on adults where as jankenstien worked on children. she would shock the monster, he would jump up after the kids, after they screamed, he would drop dead from fright of them. another failed attempt. jankenstein and igor would turn, and whisper we need a new child, and then grab towards a kid. my daughter refused to be igor cause the plaque after seeing the haunting would freak her out. she didn't want to be in the same room. those childrens voices would be awsome behind that plaque.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool link!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I got my cd's yesterday. They are truly creepy. I got them just as I was leaving to pick the kids up from school. I had little Ladybug with me, I put the nursery one in, sitting in the car, listening to creepy kids, the dog was freaked. I think anyone who has a haunt with different theme rooms would really enjoy them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so the nursery one was really good! that is the one i would be most interested in


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

It was great in the car. I can't wait to hear it hooked up to my surround sound. The way the voices move and change it's going to be awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here is a picture of my kids heads. i got it at a junk store. i don't know what they are made of. there was a spot on one area, so i got a wet cloth and pushed and wiped just a little and it didn't take much to push a small hole in them. i filled the hole with elmers glue and acrylic painted white over that. i would love to have them brown like in the haunting, but am afraid they might fall apart if to damp. that nursery rhyme tape would be awesome here. i am going to look for that tape on ebay when i have some money


----------

